
Most popular and best paid programming languages – Chart - snoranman
https://jobsquery.it/stats/language/group
======
kaopradat
Working with niche technology pays well. Go Haskell!

~~~
snoranman
First five best paid:

    
    
        Haskell
        Erlang
        MATLAB
        Scala
        Clojure

~~~
entilmelis
And first five most popular programming language:

    
    
        SQL
        Javascript
        Java
        C#
        Python

------
macfan1990
Where do the data come from?

~~~
snoranman
It comes from skills listed in job offers.

